# Lice



## Bugg (Jan 31, 2012)

We are in 4-H and raise show steers and heifers... This is the first year that we have had a problem just in the last month..
We were at our county show and noticed one of the kids show steers was itching really bad... Now have in mind we have always heard
steers and heifers could get LICE but never seen it.. Went to wash and blow off this steer and boy did he have them bad.......
Of course he was stalled right next to ours, so me being me!!! started to panic..... After the show we came home and dusted 
them with 7dust.. I thought it was working, that was until we seen a baled spot on that pretty hair... So I need help. We 
Ivermic them often!!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## herfrds (Jan 31, 2012)

First off Welcome to the board.

second take a deep breath.

Are you pouring them or using injection?
Are you using the same pour on each time? If you are go get a different one. We rotate the pour on each time we use it, which is every 6 months. At branding and at weaning.

We had a huge lice outbreak here so believe me get a different brand every time. The lice can become resistant if you just continue with the same brand everytime.
You did not say if this other steer had been treated with anything. Do you know?


----------



## Bugg (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, We have treated everything. We will get I guess a cheaper brand of pour on and see if that works..
I just want to nip it all in the butt.. We are going to get our new babies this weekend...Any info is greatly appreciated..TY


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 31, 2012)

The other thing to consider....you use a pour on, then about 5 weeks later you must use it again. The pour on doesn't take care of the unhatched eggs. Read up on the lifecycle of lice and use the pour on accordingly or you will be at it forever.


----------



## Bugg (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I did everything today!!! All over again.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## goodhors (Feb 4, 2012)

I would agree with spacing out the Ivermectin for removing the lice, doing a second dose to kill newly hatched eggs.  

I got a heifer and she must have been carrying the eggs.  She was lice free after the two doses.  I also heard the 
white-tail deer carry lice and rub on trees, so cattle get lice from rubbing trees.  We don't have anything deer might 
rub, so I blamed the place we purchased her at.  We have never had lice on anything here before her, no lice since then.

I don't think rotating the wormers with Ivermectin will make a difference to the lice or worms.  The main CHEMICAL 
ingredient is STILL IVERMECTIN.  No chemical differences in the Ivermectins or they would be another named chemical!
Part of the "truth in labeling" law, ingredients need to be exact and chemically specific.  Label reading of wormers is 
VERY important, to get your best value for what you spend on wormers.  Rotating other wormers, you need to read 
the chemical ingredients, to make sure they ARE different, to prevent worms getting immune to them.  We do that 
with our horses too, rotate the various chemicals in wormers, to get better worm removal in the equines, prevent worm 
immunity by using the same chemicals each time.

So far, the Ivermectins are still pretty effective on worms, but maybe not specific worms.  In horses the bloodworms need
a different chemical for removal, Ivermectin doesn't touch them.  You need to check on the cattle worms, to learn specifics.

So even if wormer dose has a different NAME or MAKER, you read the CHEMICAL ingredients in the wormer.  This is because 
the chemical inside is what kills or removes the worms/lice, not who made the chemicals or the name brand of the wormer.


----------



## herfrds (Feb 5, 2012)

I disagree goodhors. I had talked to our vet and he said yes the main ingredient is the same but due to copyright laws each one has to be different. He also advised us to rotate the pour ons because lice some do get resistant to the one pour on.


----------

